# "prosessi" ja tulkintaperiaatteet



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Alkuperäinen teksti on ilman muuta kirjoitettu siten, että lukija tietäisi/olettaisi kyseessä olevan pakkaamon pääasiallinen prosessi, mikä se sitten onkaan tarkalleen. En koe, että tässä ongelmana on suomen ja englannin kielten ero prosessi-sanan käytössä. Jos katson Cambridge Dictionarya, niin "process" on englannissa täsmälleen samaa tarkoittava kuin suomessakin (prosessi).



Monilla sanoilla on piirteitä, jotka eivät yleensä mahdu sanakirjan sana-artikkeleihin harvinaisuuden/tilan/jne. vuoksi.

En odottaisi mainittavan tällaistä _prosessi_-sanan piirrettä paitsi hyvin pitkässä sana-artikkelissä.



> Eli jos koet, että alkuperäinen teksti (siltä osin) käännettynä suoraan englanniksi ei toimi, niin silloin tässä tapauksessa se ei olisi toiminut suomeksi yhtään sen paremmin tai huonommin.



En ymmärrä kantaasi.

Sanotko, että lainaamassani yhteydessä sanaa _prosessi_ ei käytetä oikein tai suomen normien mukaisesti?

Tai että kyseessä on erikoinen _prosessi_-sanan käyttö, joka ei heti selviää ei-insinööreille/-teknikoille/tms.?


----------



## Spongiformi

Tarkoitan, että Suomessa ei ole epätavallista, että teksti kirjoitetaan niin, että alan asiantuntija tietäisi, mistä siinä on kyse, mutta ulkopuolinen joutuisi tekemään oletuksia tai hankkimaan lisätietoa. Tässä tapauksessa lukija joutuu olettamaan, että prosessi, eli toimenpiteiden sarja, on pakkaamon varsinainen käyttötarkoitus, eli prosessi on se, mitä pakkaamo tekee. Ei se ole suomalaiselle yhtään sen selvempää kuin englanninkieliselle lukijalle. Mutta pointtini on se, että Suomessa moinen epämääräisyys voi olla hyväksyttävää, kun taas Yhdysvalloissa se ei ehkä ole (?). Tästä syystä ehdotin lisäämään _packaging(/packing) process_-sanan eteen.

Loppujen lopuksi jos koet, että se ei ole hyväksyttävää, niin silloin se ei varmaankaan ole hyväksyttävää, koska kyseessä on äidinkielesi. En koe, että tässä on kielellisesti mitään eroa, koska "prosessi" on varmasti melko tuore lainasana. Ero on kirjoittamiskulttuurissa, jos jossakin.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Tarkoitan, että Suomessa ei ole epätavallista, että teksti kirjoitetaan niin, että alan asiantuntija tietäisi, mistä siinä on kyse, mutta ulkopuolinen *joutuisi tekemään oletuksia* tai hankkimaan lisätietoa. Tässä tapauksessa lukija *joutuu olettamaan*, että prosessi, eli toimenpiteiden sarja, on pakkaamon varsinainen käyttötarkoitus, eli prosessi on se, mitä pakkaamo tekee.




Englanninkielinen (mikäli voin puhua muiden englanninkielisten puolesta) ei "joudu olettamaan" mitään tällaisessa yhteydessä, ainakaan ei välttämättä.

Toisin sanoen, englannin kielellä ei ole mitään yleistä logiikkaa, jolla kaikki tekisivät tietyn oletuksen _the process_ -ilmauksen tarkemmasta merkityksestä (lainaamassani yhteydessä).

Jotkut englanninkieliset ehkä arvaisivat sen viittaavan koko pakkauksen prossessiin, muut arvaisivat sen viittaavan johonkin muuhun, muut eivät arvaisi mitään.

Onko tässä siis kyse erosta suomen ja englannin kielen tulkintalogiikassa?


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Onko tässä siis kyse erosta suomen ja englannin kielen tulkintalogiikassa?



Ei, vaan kirjoittamistyylissä, kenties myös kirjoittamisperinteessä. Kenelle käännät kyseistä tekstiä (retorinen kysymys)? Jos tämä kohderyhmä ilman muuta tietää, mistä prosessista on kysymys, niin se on Suomessa 100% onnistunut dokumentti. Sillä ei ole mitään väliä, osaako kadulta satunnaisesti poimittu henkilö arvata, mitä tarkalleen ottaen prosessi-sanalla kyseisessä tekstissä tarkoitetaan. Ehkä tässä suhteessa Yhdysvalloissa on erilainen lähestymistapa kirjoittamiseen?


----------



## Gavril

Puhun tulkintalogiikasta koska pari viestiä sitten kirjoitit,



Spongiformi said:


> Can't you just write packaging process if it's a packaging facility?



Ilmauksesta "Can't you just ..." välittyy minulle, että sinun kohdallasi (ja ehkä muiden suomenkielisten kohdalla) vastaus on "kyllä": eli sinulla on käytettävissä jokin johdonmukainen tapa arvata _prosessi_-sanan tarkempi merkitys tässä ja muissa vastaavissa yhteyksissä. Ymmärsinkö väärin?

Sen sijaan minun kohdallani (englannin kieleen liittyen) vastaus on ehdottomasti "en": jos alkuperäisessä lauseessa sana _prosessi_ käännetään pelkästään lausekkeella _the process_, niin "koko pakkausprosessi" on vain yksi mahdollinen tulkinta monien muiden joukossa.

Ja uskallan sanoa (mikäli voin toimia englanninkielisten edustajana), että edes esim. englanninkielinen insinööri, joka on paremmin perillä tästä alasta, ei myöskään välttämättä tulkitse lauseketta _the process_ mainitsemallasi tavalla, jos sitä välittömästi edeltävässä yhteydessä ei ole viitattu mihinkään prosessiin.
(Tämä ei toki päde jos kyseisen lauseen välittämä tieto on jo insinöörille tuttua, mutta lähtökohtani kääntäjänä on, että lukija yleensä lukee teknisen tekstin saadakseen uutta tietoa, eikä vain harjoittaakseen silmälihaksiaan.  )


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Ilmauksesta "Can't you just ..." välittyy minulle, että sinun kohdallasi (ja ehkä muiden suomenkielisten kohdalla) vastaus on "kyllä": eli sinulla on käytettävissä jokin johdonmukainen tapa arvata _prosessi_-sanan tarkempi merkitys tässä ja muissa vastaavissa yhteyksissä. Ymmärsinkö väärin?



Ei, kirjoitin kyseisen kommentin vain sen takia, että olit aloittanut tämän keskustelun, eli jokin ongelma oli nähdäksesi olemassa.

Kai tuon alkuperäisen tekstin yleisen laadun pitäisi tulla ilmi jo siitäkin, että yhdessä lauseessa puhutaan serialisointikoodista ja seuraavassa lauseessa serialisointinumerosta, kolmannessa lauseessa jälleen serialisointikoodista. Eli lukija joutuu ensin päättämään, onko kyseessä sama asia vai kokonaan eri asia, jota ei kuitenkaan eritellä mitenkään. Ehkä se on osittain sama asia, eli serialisointinumero on osa serialisointikoodia? Se nyt vain on vaillinaisesti kirjoitettu ja liian tiivis (informaationiukka) teksti, jonka kirjoittaja olettaa, että kaikki lukijat ymmärtävät puutteista huolimatta, mistä on kysymys. Varmaankin näin myös tapahtuu, jos tekstiä lukevat ainoastaan kyseisen laitoksen toiminnan jo entuudeltaan tuntevat, ainakin yleistasolla, joten he tietävät, mihin prosessiin viitataan ja todennäköisesti myös tietävät, mitä huono tai hyvä status pakattavien tuotteiden kohdalla tarkoittaa.

En ole koskaan ammattimaisesti kääntänyt tekstejä, ainoastaan harvoin vapaaehtoistyönä, joten en osaa sanoa, onko kääntäjän tehtävä täydentää huonosti kirjoitettuja lähteitä käännöstyön aikana vai vain pitäytyä alkuperäisissä raameissa. Tuntuu vain siltä, että jos haluaa lähteä fiksaamaan huonosti kirjoitettuja, niin kohta rämpinee syvässä suossa.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Ei, kirjoitin kyseisen kommentin vain sen takia, että olit aloittanut tämän keskustelun, eli jokin ongelma oli nähdäksesi olemassa.



Ehkä komenttini ei ollut selvä.

Englannissa kun joku sanoo, "Can't you just [X]?", se antaa ymmärtää, että puhujan mielestä "[X]" on paras ratkaisu kyseiseen ongelmaan, tai ainakin yksi parhaista ratkaisuista (tarkemman tiedon puuttuessa, jne).

Mielestäni ehdottamasi ratkaisu ("packaging process") on toki mahdollinen, mutta ei niin todennäköinen, että voisin olettaa kirjoittajan tarkoittaneen sitä ilman muuta tukea.



> En ole koskaan ammattimaisesti kääntänyt tekstejä, ainoastaan harvoin vapaaehtoistyönä, joten en osaa sanoa, onko kääntäjän tehtävä täydentää huonosti kirjoitettuja lähteitä käännöstyön aikana vai vain pitäytyä alkuperäisissä raameissa.



En ole varma, mitä tarkoitat alkuperäisissä raameissa pitäytymisellä?

Jos alkuperäinen lause/kappale/jne. on niin huonosti kirjoitettu, että merkitys hämärtyy, enkä voi muuten saada selville, mitä kirjoittaja tarkoitti, niin käännöksessä todennäköisesti laitan kysymysmerkin, huomautuksen tai vastaavaa.

(Poikkekuksena on, jos käännöksen tarkoitus on nostaa esiin juuri tällaisia puutteita lähdetekstistä. Esim. takaisinkäännöksessä (_back-translation_) pyritään mm. paljastaa mahdollisia käännösvirheitä.)


----------



## Spongiformi

Gavril said:


> Ehkä komenttini ei ollut selvä.
> 
> Englannissa kun joku sanoo, "Can't you just [X]?", se antaa ymmärtää, että puhujan mielestä "[X]" on paras ratkaisu kyseiseen ongelmaan, tai ainakin yksi parhaista ratkaisuista (tarkemman tiedon puuttuessa, jne).
> 
> Mielestäni ehdottamasi ratkaisu ("packaging process") on toki mahdollinen, mutta ei niin todennäköinen, että voisin olettaa kirjoittajan tarkoittaneen sitä ilman muuta tukea.



Ongelma on siinä, että en olisi itse kiinnittänyt tähän "prosessi"/"the process" osaan mitään huomiota, jos sinä et olisi alleviivannut ja muuten eritellyt sitä. Vaikka olisin lukenut saman englanniksi, niin silloinkaan en olisi kiinnittänyt siihen mitään huomiota. Eli toisin sanoen kirjoitin alkuperäisen ehdotuksen vain sen takia, että sinä et ollut tyytyväinen siihen, miltä suora käännös näyttäisi. Minä taas olisin kääntänyt sen yksinkertaisesti vain kirjoittamalla "during the process".



Gavril said:


> En ole varma, mitä tarkoitat alkuperäisissä raameissa pitäytymisellä?



Sitä ettei yritä tehdä käännöksestä parempaa/kattavampaa kuin alkuperäinen teksti. Kuten itsekin totesit, joutuisit ehkä jopa hankkimaan alkuperäisen tekstin kirjoittajalta lisätietoa yksityiskohdista, jos yrittäisit tarkentaa käännöstä. Jos sen sijaan käännös on yhtä "sumea" kuin alkuperäinen, niin silloinhan sen voisi sanoa olevan neutraali. Kuten sanoin aikaisemmin, millään perustavanlaatuisella tasolla suomenkielinen teksti ei ole sen selvempi kuin suora käännöskään prosessi-sanan osalta. Kielen ammattilaisena sinä vain kiinnität siihen enemmän huomiota kuin alkuperäistekstin kirjoittaja, joka takuulla ei ollut kielen ammattilainen, paremminkin insinööri, jos pitäisi arvata.


----------



## Gavril

Spongiformi said:


> Ongelma on siinä, että en olisi itse kiinnittänyt tähän "prosessi"/"the process" osaan mitään huomiota, jos sinä et olisi alleviivannut ja muuten eritellyt sitä. Vaikka olisin lukenut saman englanniksi, niin silloinkaan en olisi kiinnittänyt siihen mitään huomiota. Eli toisin sanoen kirjoitin alkuperäisen ehdotuksen vain sen takia, että sinä et ollut tyytyväinen siihen, miltä suora käännös näyttäisi. Minä taas olisin kääntänyt sen yksinkertaisesti vain kirjoittamalla "during the process".



OK, näköjään ymmärsin väärin kantasi siinä viestissä.




> Sitä ettei yritä tehdä käännöksestä parempaa/kattavampaa kuin alkuperäinen teksti. Kuten itsekin totesit, joutuisit ehkä jopa hankkimaan alkuperäisen tekstin kirjoittajalta lisätietoa yksityiskohdista, jos yrittäisit tarkentaa käännöstä. Jos sen sijaan käännös on yhtä "sumea" kuin alkuperäinen, niin silloinhan sen voisi sanoa olevan neutraali.



Ongelma on, että sumea teksti ei ole aina pelkästään sumea, se on myös mahdollisesti harhaanjohtava.

Jos kyseisessä yhteydessä _prosessi_-sana käännetään englanniksi kirjaimellisesti ("the process") – eikä sille laiteta mitään kysymysmerkkiä / varoitusta / tms. – ja sitten käännöksen lukija yrittää arvata, mistä prosessista on kyse, hän voi joutua väärinkäsitykseen, joka voi sitten päästä vaikuttamaan hänen ymmärrykseensä koko tekstistä.

Juuri siksi kiinitän huomiota tällaisten tekstien selvyyteen, ja yritän parantaa sitä jos mahdollista, enkä tiedä miksi kääntäjä tekisi toisin (useimmissa tilanteissa).

En väitä, että teen tämän aina täydellisesti ja moitteettomasti (kääntäjänä olen suhteellinen vasta-alkaja), mutta se on nähdäkseni yksi käännöksen pääperiaatteista.


----------

